# No sound from headphone jack on ALC293



## uneven-shiver (Oct 4, 2019)

Hello. I've recently started using FreeBSD for the first time on a Thinkpad X260. All fine and dandy, until I've noticed a strange error popping up at the boot screen thing (see the `dmesg` output below)
As the title says, I have no sound from the headphone jack, and when I use alsamixer, I see no "headphones" bar and only "-default-" sound card when I press F6 (I assume this means my sound card isn't being recognized)
The snd_driver IS being loaded, since I have sound on my speakers and `kldstat` shows snd_driver.ko.

Relevant info:
`cat /dev/sndstat`

```
Installed devices:
pcm0: <Realtek ALC293 (Analog)> (play/rec) default
pcm1: <Realtek ALC293 (Analog)> (play/rec)
pcm2: <Intel Skylake (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
No devices installed from userspace.
```

`dmesg`

```
(...)
hdac0: Command timeout on address 2
hdacc1: Unexpected unsolicited response with tag 63: ffffffff
hdacc1: Unexpected unsolicited response with tag 63: ffffffff
hdacc1: Unexpected unsolicited response with tag 63: ffffffff
hdacc1: Unexpected unsolicited response with tag 63: ffffffff
hdacc1: Unexpected unsolicited response with tag 56: e0000000
hdacc1: Unexpected unsolicited response with tag 63: ffffffff
hdacc1: Unexpected unsolicited response with tag 63: ffffffff
hdacc1: Unexpected unsolicited response with tag 63: ffffffff
hdacc1: Unexpected unsolicited response with tag 63: ffffffff
hdacc1: Unexpected unsolicited response with tag 63: ffffffff
hdacc1: Unexpected unsolicited response with tag 63: ffffffff
hdacc1: Unexpected unsolicited response with tag 63: ffffffff
hdacc1: Unexpected unsolicited response with tag 63: ffffffff
hdacc1: Unexpected unsolicited response with tag 63: ffffffff
hdacc1: Unexpected unsolicited response with tag 63: ffffffff
```

`pciconf -lv | grep -A4 hdac0`

```
hdac0@pci0:0:31:3:    class=0x040300 card=0x504a17aa chip=0x9d708086 rev=0x21 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Sunrise Point-LP HD Audio'
    class      = multimedia
    subclass   = HDA
```

If there's any more info that's required, feel free to tell me. 
Thank you for your help


----------

